# Greenwich - collecting tickets on the day



## HashRouge (2 August 2012)

I was just wondering if anyone here has already been to Greenwich and collected their tickets on the day. How early did you arrive compared to when the session started? How long did you have to queue? Any advice appreciated, I've just grabbed a surprise ticket for Monday


----------



## jessdarcy (2 August 2012)

Hello! I went on Tuesday for the 3DE SJ, got there about 9 and didn't have to queue at all. Was so easy and everyone was sooo kind and helpful! Also, you get given a travelcard so just buy a single ticket on your way there! 
Have fun! I am still trying for more tickets!! 
x


----------



## HashRouge (2 August 2012)

Thanks so much, that's good to know 
I only got my ticket last night so I'm sure there are more available!


----------



## philamena (2 August 2012)

I went for Eventing SJ, got the ticket late the night before. I got there just as the session was starting about 1030. I probably queued for about 40 mins. The queue was getting longer after I was in it, and clearly hadn't been that long earlier in the morning because it was only once I was in it that it got so long they decided to start to work how to move the barriers to accomodate a zig-zag queue.... so it might well be wise to get there a bit earlier... but certainly not horrific at any point


----------



## HashRouge (3 August 2012)

Great to know! My session starts at 2pm so I will probably try and arrive an hour early - good to know the wait hasn't been too long!


----------



## Sash2012 (3 August 2012)

Give yourself an hour. 

The problem is when people ask for their tickets to be printed out, they print out ALL the events you have outstanding online & then spend a ridiculous amount of time looking for the daily travel cards for each of them.


----------



## trottingon (3 August 2012)

We arrived at 10.30 for dressage at 11.00 today and there were about half a dozen people in the ticket collection queue, we whizzed through security and were in our seats within 10 minutes.


----------



## HashRouge (5 August 2012)

Great! Fingers crossed it will be that quick for me!


----------



## thomb (5 August 2012)

hi there, I'd definitely go early, 
we went on Thursday for dressage that started at 11, arrived a bit late, and queued for about 50 mins....then noticed a sign up saying "Box office open 11am", which is rubbish seeing as dressage started at 11

They may have changed it, as loads of people were really cross!

go early anyway, then there'll be no fuss


----------



## LoseDrawWin (5 August 2012)

I've just realised the purchaser of the tickets has to be present on the day and given that the jumping tomorrow was a present from someone who can't attend due to chronic illness.

Does anyone know how I can re-sell the tickets? just to give people a warning on here if you want them, they are Category E in case there is a way of selling them.


----------



## tiggs (5 August 2012)

If they were a gift you can use them, it just says you must have the phone no of the person who bought them in case there is a query, but I didn't see anyones tickets being challenged.


----------



## LizzieJ (5 August 2012)

Do you have the tickets or do you need to pick them up?


----------



## LoseDrawWin (5 August 2012)

I have to pick the tickets up Lizzie.

I was gutted when reading online when the purchaser has to be present, bring I.D and the card they paid with.

Was really looking forward to tomorrow


----------



## LizzieJ (5 August 2012)

Oh bugger  She can maybe resell them through her account on the locog site.


----------



## tiggs (5 August 2012)

I would phone the ticket line and see if they have any suggestions


----------



## CalllyH (5 August 2012)

Make sure you take Id. We didn't realise, good job I had my driving licence with me


----------



## Pebble101 (5 August 2012)

I only had my credit card with me and they didn't check it that closely, but I guess it could differ on who is doing the checking.


----------



## LoseDrawWin (5 August 2012)

Haven't received an e-mail back yet understandably as it must be mayhem but would you just go there tomorrow and take a chance? 

If they say no we need the purchase holder present then fair enough just have to accept that's the regulations, will there be a TV to watch the event outside?


----------



## Liostro (5 August 2012)

I was wondering the same if there
Are no
Tickets for tomoro or Tuesday then will there be a big screen anywhere in the grounds to watch from Outside?


----------



## CalllyH (5 August 2012)

There's a big screen outside the grounds but they don't just show the riding


----------



## Liostro (5 August 2012)

Thank u!!! 
Is it true that u can't even get to see if there are any recycled
Tickets for sale as you can't get access to the ticket boths


----------

